
Ask HN: Switching off of gmail - monochromatic
Google’s pervasive tracking has become disgusting enough that I’m thinking about ditching gmail, maybe in favor of protonmail.<p>Have you done this? How disruptive was it? Any advice?
======
comboy
I'm pretty happy with fastmail. You may want to read this before considering
protonmail[1], note that it comes from their direct competitor (ah, and you
need to enable dead comments in your hn settings if you haven't already)

I recommend investing in your own domain so that you can switch between e-mail
providers easily.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258203)

------
chewzerita
I use posteo ([https://posteo.de/en](https://posteo.de/en))

